# 3 cylinder Farm Pro 2420?



## Bugman (Apr 11, 2015)

I am about to purchase a 2005 Farm pro 2420 from a friend of mine so I was researching the tractor while waiting. All information I have found says that the 2420 2WD is 2cyl 20HP. This tractor appears to be a 3 cyl with 3 injector fuel lines. Does that sound unusual to anyone here?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

By the sounds of it, it should have a 2 cyl diesel in it. the 2430 had the 3 cyl 30 hp engine in it. Maybe it's a 2430 or it's had an engine swap. Ask your friend. Also ask why he is selling it....


----------



## Bugman (Apr 11, 2015)

He bought it in 2006 when he moved onto a 5 acre lot. he thought he would cut the grass with it. After a year or so his son-in-law started cutting it with his lawn mower. He just ended up parking it until I finally ask him if he would sell it to me. It has about 20 hours on it.


----------



## vincent wilson (Aug 30, 2017)

Bugman said:


> I am about to purchase a 2005 Farm pro 2420 from a friend of mine so I was researching the tractor while waiting. All information I have found says that the 2420 2WD is 2cyl 20HP. This tractor appears to be a 3 cyl with 3 injector fuel lines. Does that sound unusual to anyone here?


I just bought the same year tractor and it's a 3 cum also I got it from the original owner I'm still trying to find information on it.... I the block says y380t..do you have the same numbers I'm changing the oil and filters on it now......


----------



## vincent wilson (Aug 30, 2017)

Sorry supposed to day cum it just put that in there....


----------



## vincent wilson (Aug 30, 2017)

vincent wilson said:


> Sorry supposed to day cum it just put that in there....


Cylinder


----------



## vincent wilson (Aug 30, 2017)

Cylinder


----------

